# new to this and need alittle help



## n0v4z3r0 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello everyone

well let me tell you a little story of how i got where i'm now. My wife and i bought a house, and in this house came something i have wanted for a longtime an aquarium. The aquarium was even set up already. This was great. I been feeding the fish adding water when needed (went to locate fish store to get an idea of what i needed to do to care for the fish), even destroying power filters (but this is another story).

A day or two ago i took some pics into the fish store of the fish i had and one i was told is a red devil









still not postive of the other three fish i have

























you can see the strip pattern in this pic of the smaller fish









I was told the red devil will eat all the other fish when it get bigger, and now i feel like i recieved a tank that i'm alittle bit over my head with. the previous owner of the house did not give me any instructions of the care or feeding of the tank. which just mind boggles me.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Do you know the size of the tank? You can type the dimensions into google to figure out the volume. Looks like it may be a 55 gallon.

The first fish is indeed a red devil. The two blue fish are either Maingano or Johannii; if the yellow/orange fish has the same stripes, it is a female Johannii. Otherwise it could be a Red Zebra or Yellow Lab, but it's hard to tell from the picture. The last fish looks to be some sort of Mbuna, but that picture is blurry as well.

I would take the Red Devil to your LFS and stick with the Mbuna. As the store told you, these fish will not be compatible long term. You may need to make further changes to your stock list, but that can be determined once the remaining fish are identified. :thumb:


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

It looks like a red zebra. Yeah take the red devil to lfs. Your fish look a bit stressed, what advice did your lfs give you?


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes that sure does look like a red devil. Easy solution would be to get rid of him. The other fish look to be Malawi Mbuna and should do fine together. If you leave the red devil in that tank as it gets older it will likely kill everything else in the tank.


----------



## n0v4z3r0 (Feb 26, 2015)

I think the tank is about 45 gallons i will have to measure it again.



The Cichlid Guy said:


> Do you know the size of the tank? You can type the dimensions into google to figure out the volume. Looks like it may be a 55 gallon.
> 
> The first fish is indeed a red devil. The two blue fish are either Maingano or Johannii; if the yellow/orange fish has the same stripes, it is a female Johannii. Otherwise it could be a Red Zebra or Yellow Lab, but it's hard to tell from the picture. The last fish looks to be some sort of Mbuna, but that picture is blurry as well.
> 
> I would take the Red Devil to your LFS and stick with the Mbuna. As the store told you, these fish will not be compatible long term. You may need to make further changes to your stock list, but that can be determined once the remaining fish are identified. :thumb:





cichlid_geeza said:


> It looks like a red zebra. Yeah take the red devil to lfs. Your fish look a bit stressed, what advice did your lfs give you?


The one fish store i talked to will not take the red devil. they have a a few already and will not take more. I will have to check the other fish stores in the area. the LFS told me i just have to clean the tank, feed the fish, and add water as i need too. they did tell me to bring a water sample next time a come. they really could not give me much advice since i didn't have pictures at the time i went.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

That's not a red devil, it's a hybrid. Looks like a blood parrot type mix (so does have a lot of devil IN it, but it certainly does not look pure). Either way, definitetly not a good mix with the mbuna.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## n0v4z3r0 (Feb 26, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank?


the tank is 48 inches length x 12 1/2 inches wide and 21 inches deep for about a 55 gallon tank


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> That's not a red devil.


Yes, it is most certainly is!! Cross between red devil and midas , all depends where people want to draw lines, makes it a hybrid!!.
Not at all a blood parrot.


----------

